# مصعد منزلي(المصعد السويدي الذكي)



## محمود الهوبي (25 يونيو 2010)

المصعد السويدي الذكي

*(مصعد منزلي)*
*رائع بدون تكسير بدون تحفير بدون غرفه*
*مثل الصندوق يتركب ويتوصل بالكهرباء ويكون جاهز للاستخدام*






*




*
*يركب في اي مكان حتى في مساحات صغيره*





*



*
*وسط الدرج او في الصاله او جانب الدرج*




*



*
*زجاجي بانوراما او مكسي*




*



*
*خارجي وايضا بدون تكسير*




*



*
*يتجانس مع اي مكان*





*



*
*لمسه جميله ورقي *





*



*
*مثل الصندوق يركب ويتوصل بالكهرباء وخلاص*




*



*
*روووووووووووووعه*





*



*
*مصعد يناسب جميع الذواق*
*تلوين تشكيل تصميم*




*



*
*يناسب الاماكن التجاريه والمستوصفات والمدارس*
*والقصور والمنازل*


*(رااااائع)*



*



*
*مناسب لكبار السن و الحوامل وذو الاحتياجات الخاصه*




*



*




*مقاسات متعدده اسعار رائعه وحاصل على شهادات عالميه*


*(مضمون )*


*شركة المصاعد الذكيه*


*[email protected]*


*جوال:0567190129*​


----------

